# Hello From Canada



## Encomb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello All,

I really like your site!
I've been lurking here for awhile now and thought I should finally post.
I've been looking for a sailboat for about a year now and have a "short" list of about 25 at any one time.
I don't even mind if it's a project boat if price is right.
Anyway thanks for providing such an informative site
Tom


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome fellow Canuck. In what part of our fair land are you located?


----------



## Encomb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello
I'm from Hamilton, 60km south of Toronto for the non-Canucks


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Encomb said:


> Hello
> I'm from Hamilton, 60km south of Toronto for the non-Canucks


But they might know about km.

I always thought that Toronto was 60 km north of Hamilton.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome from the Wet Coast!


----------



## Encomb (Feb 10, 2011)

jackdale said:


> But they might know about km.
> 
> I always thought that Toronto was 60 km north of Hamilton.


Same thing no?


----------



## VK540 (May 6, 2011)

jackdale said:


> But they might know about km.
> 
> I always thought that Toronto was 60 km north of Hamilton.


LMAO! Good one! Hey Encomb. I was a lurker for at least 3 years. Most times I would google the net for info it would bring me to one of the forums on this site. Lots of good people and good info. Hope you enjoy it as much as I. I am from Blind River, Ontario. Topside of Lake Huron.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Good to see another semi-local.


----------



## Encomb (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome All!
I should have said; I live 60 kms south of "the center of the universe" as most Torontonians believe


----------



## ChristinaM (Aug 18, 2011)

Another mostly lurker from Ontario here. We're one of the two Hobie Tigers on Burlington Bay (out of BSBC) but live in KW. Hoping to acquire a monohull this year but I'm not sure we can handle dropping to 1/3 of the speed...


----------



## Encomb (Feb 10, 2011)

ChristinaM said:


> Another mostly lurker from Ontario here. We're one of the two Hobie Tigers on Burlington Bay (out of BSBC) but live in KW. Hoping to acquire a monohull this year but I'm not sure we can handle dropping to 1/3 of the speed...


lol, I bet those things rip!


----------



## ChristinaM (Aug 18, 2011)

Encomb said:


> lol, I bet those thing rip!


It makes the harbor traffic tricky since we've got to guess which boats expect us to be going that fast and which think we're doing 10 knots less. There's at least one power boat that gets it wrong every time we're out.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Power boats do that all the time; and I'm sailing a 22 ton gaff ketch!


----------

